# really sad day at the bazaar



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

We vended at a popular holiday bazaar this weekend and were very saddened to see that even though the crowd was a crowd the sales were very poor. Would have expected to sell about 700.00 in merchandise and only did about 250.00 and oddly or not most of the money came from sales of hand made rosaries...ths really says something about our local economy in my humble opin. sis


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm expecting our local shows to have a lot of lookers and not too many buyers as well this year. What might help is a precipitous drop in the price of fuel oil, but even then, I personally would rejoice that I bought this tank "cheap" but expect the next tank to be very pricey, and would be budgeting accordingly.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

DD had a bad day at our show Saturday. Last year she did about $100 worth of sales at this same show. Yesterday, $11. Everyone LOVED her jewelry, nobody had enough money to spend on it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ugh...I hope to have better sales than that on the 8th of November. I sell at a huge local show...last year I sold $900 in jewelry, lipgloss, and soap. I've added a couple more things this year, so I hope to sell more than that.

I went to a brand new show last week and my sales only came to $73.00. That really stunk!

I usually have great success doing home shows...I really need to get a couple scheduled before Christmas.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Maybe now that fuel is less things will pick up. Personally I am not anxious to do any more shows but suspect I will do at least two more before christmas and one right after the holidays as a year end clearance thingy. Hope things get better, hard to watch so many suffer. sis


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sorry to hear it didn't go well for you, sisterpine.

We expected the same thing when we sold at a show last Saturday, but were pleasantly surprised. And this is in Michigan, where we are currently telling each other "Last one out, turn out the lights..."

Of course there was the one woman who bought 3 rugs, 4 pairs of socks and more... Thank the Lord for people who like to do their Christmas shopping all in one day!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have a show tomorrow. I hope it's good. I also have one on the 22nd. These are both huge shows, been going on over 30 years. Wish me luck!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Church bazaar was very slow on sat, far more lookers than shoppers, and we sell very cheaply. The folks at the craft show across the road said the same thing. It's a very slow year. Only made about 1/3rd of normal.

PQ


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I went to an Arts & Crafts show here on Saturday. All 120 booths had been sold out. Two years ago they charged $1 to get in but this year entry was free. 

I don't know how it ended but I watched people buying things and it was busy early in the day on Saturday. I know I bought from 2 different vendors. 

The economy here hasn't slowed down much, at least not yet.

Deb.


----------



## shawnee (Oct 31, 2004)

Money is tight; only things that are consistent and a go right now are the various church suppers this time of year. Everybody round here supports church functions and all the VFW, American Legion, etc. functions. But that is IT. Nothing else is doing worth beans. Everybody's pockets are sewn shut, seems like.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am still debating doing a few saturdays at the mall before Christmas. If I am not at all busy it is the longest day ever!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ann went to her Weavers and Spinners Guild sale (which is in a fairly posh part of town) and historically it makes about $500 for her. She sells felted items. This year she sold $1500!! As a friend says people aren't buying cars or big ticket electronics so they are more comfortable spending $5-$200. Seems to be true here.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats to your wife, Ross! It is so fun to have great sales that weren't expected.

I sure hope my show goes well Saturday. My hubby is going along as my helper and he would rather be out cutting firewood. He does like to schmooze with the girls, though, so maybe he'll have a good time (and get to sell lots of goodies for me).


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow- good for her! I am so glad to hear about someone doing really well, give the old gal a bit of hope LOL. sis


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Please tell Ann how pleased we are for her. So wonderful to hear of someone doing well in this economy.

PQ


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Ross-
Please tell your DW congrats!!!!!
Clove


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, my show wasn't great, but a lot better than the last one. I sold $450.00 worth of jewelry. Since my highest sale was $39.00 and smallest was $1.75, you can see that I had quite a few sales. I still had plenty of goddies left, but I felt like my table was getting naked.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Great!! Good idea to have a range of items priced $5 and less (table makers), $10 to $50 (profit makers) and $50 and up. Ann's most expensive item is $150 and that is too low. She needs a few items around $500-$800 so the $75 stuff looks more inviting. No question the small stuff is important but never doubt what people will pay for something they like.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

We went to Bigfork MT's Arts Festival in August with my brother. He lives in southwestern WY and makes pottery. He sold over $5000 in the two days. We sold some at a local craft show and just barely made $200. Goes to show you some people still have money.

Bob


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

unioncreek said:


> We went to Bigfork MT's Arts Festival in August with my brother. He lives in southwestern WY and makes pottery. He sold over $5000 in the two days. We sold some at a local craft show and just barely made $200. Goes to show you some people still have money.
> 
> Bob


I know a number of people in the Sheridan/Gillette/ Casper area of Wyoming and they say that the high oil prices and interest in natural gas has actually brought on a "boom". With all the coal, oil and gas, this "boom and bust" has always been a pattern in much of Wyoming though, not something new.

But according to them, house prices are not dropping, rentals are high and scarce, there are plenty of jobs available. So apparantly there aren't a lot of people short of jobs or money in many of the places there.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I guess it is just timing and having the right product. It really helps to hear how others are doing, so keep it up. sis


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry things did not go well, but at least you were able to sell something. I have had zero business lately because people here can not afford it--but I am trading what I make for services or other items. We were at a craft show and bake sale for our school a few weeks ago and it was bad. The economy is getting us all.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Things are bad here - the normal holiday bazaars that have crowded parking lots have been BARE. I know I haven't gone to single one this year - just can't afford it.


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

I usually do at least 6 shows in the fall season, but with the economy being to way it is, and short of cash myself, not able to pay for booths, I have decided to take the year off. I make goat milk soap, and seemed to do a lot better at the farmers market than I have at any craft show for the last 5 years. I am considering finding something else to make and sell for shows next year, and leave to soap for the market. What is a hot seller? What is easy to make? I like to make things from recycled things. any ideas of what would sell? My son has made candy and sold it, and done very well. An idea? Thanks, Renee


----------

